#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Assessoria a Provedores de Internet e Empresas Montagem de Provedores

## godoy0909

Consultoria e assessoria de rede
Empresa com certificações Mikrotik. Serviços para empresas e pequenos e médios provedores regionais. Segue lista de serviços por categoria:

-Provedores (pequeno e médios)
1. Configuração completa da sua CCR ou RB
2. Autenticações (PPPOE, Hotspot, DHCP)
3. Segmentação da sua rede por Vlan
4. Loadbalance (2 ou mais links, na mesma RB ou RB separada)
5. Montagem de servidor DNS ou DNS Local
6. Criação de alertas de monitoramento por email (caída de dispositivos)
7. Configuração de Câmeras de clientes através da sua rede
8. Assessoriamente na qualidade da sua estrutura (descobrir gargalos)
9. Acesso remoto
10. Ampliação da rede (de uma 750 para uma 3011, mudança de rota)
11. Regras de firewall (bloqueio de clientes com aviso, e segurança contra ataques)
12. Monitoramento/Instalação de Dude
13.Configurações de VPN (matriz-filial / gestor-matriz) 
14. Acesso pelo celular
15. Configuração de antenas e enlaces (ubiquiti)
16. Solução de clientes com Xbox e PS sobre NAT

-Empresarial
1. Esquema da estrutura física necessária
2. Segmentação da rede (funcionário / gerência)
3. Controle de acesso por autorização (sites proibidos e serviços na rede)
4. Assessoria de qual melhor equipamento e servidores 
5. Duas ou mais internet balanceada para evitar perca de sinal e produção (Loadbalance)
6. Monitoramento dos recursos da rede
7. Ampliação da estrutura de rede
8. Configurações VPN (matriz-filial / gestor-matriz) ?Conexão segura desde fora da empresa?
9. Proteção na rede contra ataques externos
10. Configuração de antenas de sinal de rede ou internet
11. Montagem de servidores Windows com separação de pastas para níveis.

Além da prestação dos serviços pré-rede, também contratos de serviços pós-rede, com suporte e atendimento.

Para mais informações de outros serviços entre em contato.

#mikrotik #redes #camera #ubiquiti #tplink #vlan #loadbalance
#firewall

----------


## andrecarlim

Nossa, deve ser o máximo, Franco atirador, será que consegue acertar algum alvo com precisão?

----------

